# wood pellets in a electric smoker



## bgcorn (Oct 22, 2009)

If you use wood pellets like traeger pellets in an electric smoker do you soak the pellets in water or do you use the pellets dry?


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Oct 22, 2009)

never soak pellets, they swell up.
I used pellets more than a few times on my MES, they worked very well.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 22, 2009)

this probably goes without saying, but it is important to remember to use FOOD GRADE wood pellets; those used for pellet stoves contain lord-knows-what.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

i bought a bunch to use in my propane smoker from Dennis at porkypas, (Maker of Smoke Daddy)  they have a great price and good service...

http://www.porkypas.com/pellets.htm


----------



## carpetride (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow almost $3 per pound! Check cookinpellets.com I really like Chris's product and the price is much better.


----------



## bgcorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys that is just what I needed to know!


----------

